# CycleOps Mag Trainer Question re: Resistance & Pressure



## EazyBe

I bought a CycleOps Mag Trainer and was wondering about a few things. I foolishly threw away the user manual thinking it would just explain itself, but alas...

- How do you vary the resistance on this trainer? I noticed on the right side of the roller wheel that there's a knob that I think affects resistance, but it doesn't seem to do too much. (Last night was my first time using this trainer and I didn't feel I could get a good workout; no matter how much I think I varied the resistance, I was spinning in my 53/13 and couldn't get my HR up out of Zone 1 - so I know something's not right here.)

- How tight should the roller wheel be resting on my rear tire/wheel? Should I be varying the resistance by tightening/releasing that pressure?

I'm certain I'm doing something wrong, I'm just not sure what it is...

(I've used other, cheaper, trainers and been able to get a great workout on them.)


----------



## sbindra

EazyBe said:


> I bought a CycleOps Mag Trainer and was wondering about a few things. I foolishly threw away the user manual thinking it would just explain itself, but alas...
> 
> - How do you vary the resistance on this trainer? I noticed on the right side of the roller wheel that there's a knob that I think affects resistance, but it doesn't seem to do too much. (Last night was my first time using this trainer and I didn't feel I could get a good workout; no matter how much I think I varied the resistance, I was spinning in my 53/13 and couldn't get my HR up out of Zone 1 - so I know something's not right here.)
> 
> - How tight should the roller wheel be resting on my rear tire/wheel? Should I be varying the resistance by tightening/releasing that pressure?
> 
> I'm certain I'm doing something wrong, I'm just not sure what it is...
> 
> (I've used other, cheaper, trainers and been able to get a great workout on them.)


Unless there is a seperate cable attachment for increasing resistance, the trainer itself does not increase resistance. You use the gears on your bicycle to adjust the resistance.

According to Cycleops, you adjust the knob to the tire until just touching and then go another two or three turns of the knob to make the contact a little bit tighter. Below is the link to the website.

http://www.cycleops.com/resources/instructionmanuals.htm

Are your tires inflated to proper pressure? You should have plenty of resistance.


----------



## EazyBe

sbindra said:


> Unless there is a seperate cable attachment for increasing resistance, the trainer itself does not increase resistance. You use the gears on your bicycle to adjust the resistance.
> 
> According to Cycleops, you adjust the knob to the tire until just touching and then go another two or three turns of the knob to make the contact a little bit tighter. Below is the link to the website.
> 
> http://www.cycleops.com/resources/instructionmanuals.htm
> 
> Are your tires inflated to proper pressure? You should have plenty of resistance.


I thought that resistance was supposed to increase the harder/faster you pedaled - isn't that what the Magnet is for?? I'm confused. If using the gears on your bicycle to vary resistance, and I'm in my 53x13 and my HR is still way low, then is this trainer useless? The CycleOps website claims that the trainer can handle 400+ watts of power on the "High" setting - what does that mean? I know enough to know that I can generate 250+ watts of power, at least, and when I'm doing so, my HR is at least in Z3 or Z4.


----------



## MikeBiker

EazyBe,

Sounds like something is not hooked up right. You seem to be spinning without the magnet spinning also. Can you take the unit back to where you bought it and have them look at it?


----------



## EazyBe

*not the right trainer for the serious cyclist/racer*



MikeBiker said:


> EazyBe,
> 
> Sounds like something is not hooked up right. You seem to be spinning without the magnet spinning also. Can you take the unit back to where you bought it and have them look at it?


I couldn't put it together when I tried so I took it back to REI and one of the bike dudes there put it together for me.

I think the problem is that this trainer simply does not offer the kind of resistance I expected. I spoke w/ CyclOps customer support and they told me it's designed for the rec cyclist to get in some ez miles. Therefore, climbing hills and intervals and such will not be happening on this trainer - they told me I'd need the Fluid version, which costs 2x what I paid for mine. 

Now I feel that I foolishly bought this trainer thinking that it was more than it was. The fact that I can't get my HR even out of Zone 1 is just annoying any way you cut it. I think this trainer is clearly NOT made for anyone who races or is a serious rider; I wish I woulda known that. Oh well, maybe I can sell it or something...

I prefer to ride outside, anyway, which is usually possible most of the year here in Colorado. Except this week b/c it's snowing buckets...


----------



## Einstruzende

I bought the Cycleops Fluid2, and it seems to always have too much resistance. Go figure 

I think my problem is that I have the roller too tight against the tire. There is rubber "dust" all over the rear of my bike.


----------



## TACSTS

My girlfriend and I just bought a pair of Fluid2's from performance, (team sale plus 20% off = $154 each!  ), and I hear you about the resistance issue. Granted I'm just getting back into riding after a couple wet cold months off entirely but it can wear you out in the 39 ring! Although one of the main reasons I chose fluid over the mag or magneto's was that I KNEW I wouldn't run out of resistance ever. Previously I'd just been using rollers for winter indoor training and aside from the concentration to spin smooth and steady it wasn't much of a workout at all and it just seemed like I was wasting my time. Can you take it back to REI and get your money back to use on a fluid trainer, or magneto?


----------



## travis200

I use the Fluid2 and I can't even get out of the 39 ring. That trainer is evil and it is making me look like a pansy  I really can't wait to get some quality miles outside and away from that demon trainer.


----------



## Guest

There was something wrong with the unit.

Any mag trainer will give you a workout that will quite literally laeve your knees and legs weak - you will have no problem getting into Zone 5, in no-where near your biggest gear.

The comment at from Cycleops was designed to sell their highest priced unit.

If the unit is properly set-up and the resistance is adjusted properly you will have no problem getting a workout on it.


----------



## EazyBe

*you are correct*



toomanybikes said:


> There was something wrong with the unit.
> 
> Any mag trainer will give you a workout that will quite literally laeve your knees and legs weak - you will have no problem getting into Zone 5, in no-where near your biggest gear.
> 
> The comment at from Cycleops was designed to sell their highest priced unit.
> 
> If the unit is properly set-up and the resistance is adjusted properly you will have no problem getting a workout on it.


You are indeed correct. They were looking to push their hi-end stuff.

Now that I've figured out how to set up my Mag trainer, it works just fine and gives me plenty of resistance for a workout going into Zones 3-4, if need be. And it's just fine for anything below that.

It's all about the position of the magnet, as I've learned. On the easiest setting, it's too ez and I can't get outta Z1, on the middle setting I can be in Z's 2/3, and the hardest can put me in higher zones. 

One thing I don't like about the trainer is that I feel it places added pressure on my knees and they get sore after a few days on it. Not sure why that happens. I think it's b/c I'm not spinning enough. 

I generally hate the trainer with a passion and am only using it to get workouts in in the winter w/ the lack of daylight. As soon as it's dark past 5pm and not so cold, I'm out there after work. The trainer is a torture device that should IMHO only be used to warmup for races. Substituting it for riding in the winter has come to make me hate riding, sometimes...


----------



## EazyBe

*Einstürzende*



Einstruzende said:


> I bought the Cycleops Fluid2, and it seems to always have too much resistance. Go figure
> 
> I think my problem is that I have the roller too tight against the tire. There is rubber "dust" all over the rear of my bike.


Shouldn't that be Einstürzende? Einstürzende Neubaten - now that's some good tunes!


----------



## Tazling

EazyBe said:


> It's all about the position of the magnet, as I've learned. On the easiest setting, it's too ez and I can't get outta Z1, on the middle setting I can be in Z's 2/3, and the hardest can put me in higher zones.
> 
> One thing I don't like about the trainer is that I feel it places added pressure on my knees and they get sore after a few days on it. Not sure why that happens. I think it's b/c I'm not spinning enough.


I use a Cycleops mag trainer for my USBcycle project (makes indoor cycling less boring!) and I find the resistance very weak indeed. Mine came with a remote (cable driven) resistance adjuster, which I immediately set to Max. Nevertheless I end up riding the bike in top gear, and it's only good for spinning. Since I'm after cardio more than strength workout this is OK I guess, but it is a bit frustrating that the resistance seems to go from "zero to weak" instead of "weak to hefty". Is it possible to modify the CycleOps with a stronger magnet or other tricks to increase resistance?

I have also felt some knee twinges but thought I was just getting old (all too true) or need to adjust my seat posn more carefully.


----------

